

Google Drive for Google Apps for Business is Down - ericleeclark

Google Drive for Google Apps for Business is Down - several of my clients are noting Internal Server Error 500 when trying to access Google Drive this morning. Google Drive (non-Google Apps for Business) seems to be working.
======
ericleeclark
Confirmed Mail and Drive are down:
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=13...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1366257599000&iid=f1583d7e731ba748b2c0ff847868a813)

[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=13...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1366257599000&iid=369723584758ad9cdfd010ac44c8272e)

------
ericleeclark
So far the Apps Status Dashboard only shows an outage for the Admin control
panel. <http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en>

Things seem to be cascading. Unable now to access gmail, calendar and drive.

